# Topics > Space > Spacecrafts >  Starship, reusable spacecraft and second stage of the SpaceX BFR, SpaceX, Hawthorne, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - SpaceX

Home page - spacex.com/vehicles/starship

Starship on Wikipedia

dearMoon project, lunar tourism mission

----------


## Airicist

First Raptor Static Fire test on StarHopper - April 3, 2019

Published on Apr 3, 2019

"Starhopper conducts Raptor Static Fire tests"

by Chris Gebhardt
April 3, 2019

----------


## Airicist

StarHopper Raptor Static Fire 2 (and full tether hop) - April 5, 2019

Published on Apr 6, 2019

"SpaceX readying Starhopper for hops in Texas as Pad 39A plans materialize in Florida"

by Michael Baylor
June 2, 2019

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starhopper Static Fire (Raptor SN6) - July 16, 2019

Published on Jul 17, 2019




> Late at night on July 16, SpaceX's Starhopper underwent a Static Fire test with SN6 Raptor. 
> 
> The actual firing was an expected duration firing of Raptor, but teams are evaluating off nominal issues that later included a fireball from the aft area (Hopper or GSE) during safing. Hopper is still standing, but the area will need to be safed to check on what requires repair.
> 
> Uploaded with permission from and on behalf of @BocaChicaGal (Mary) - who took this video from 1.5 miles away.


"Elon Musk Says SpaceX's Starhopper Prototype Survived Fireball, May Fly Next Week"

by Mike Wall
July 17, 2019

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starhopper Hop Attempt Abort - July 24, 2019

Published on Jul 25, 2019




> Starhopper came really close to its debut hop on July 24, but aborted after Raptor (SN6) ignition due to High Chamber pressure.
> 
> Two clips spliced together, similar views, but different cameras.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starhopper's test hop aborted shortly after engine fired

Published on Jul 24, 2019




> On July 24, 2019, SpaceX fired it's Starhopper engine for about 3 seconds before a 'test hop' of the prototype vehicle was aborted.  The test occurred at a SpaceX facility in Texas.


"SpaceX's Starhopper Rocket Prototype Aborts 1st Untethered Hop Attempt"

by Tariq Malik
July 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starhopper Maiden HOP - July 25, 2019

Published on Jul 26, 2019




> Starhopper finally hopped in Boca Chica. You can see the hop through the plumes.

----------


## Airicist

Multi-Views! SpaceX Starhopper’s 1st Untethered Hop - Drone, Engine & Starship Cams

Published on Jul 26, 2019




> SpaceX Starship prototype 'Starhopper' took its first untethered hop on July 25, 2019. The private spaceflight company had a drone and engine cam capturing footage of the flight. Spadre.com also had a wide angle view of the hop. See them all here!


"SpaceX Starship Prototype Takes 1st Free-Flying Test Hop"

by Tariq Malik
July 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Starhopper successfully conducts debut Boca Chica Hop"

by Thomas Burghardt
July 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX StarHopper Test Flight Failure! Latest - Hopper Grounded Today

Published on Aug 26, 2019




> Latest news from Boca Chica Texas, where Spacex plans to launch its Starhopper 150m.

----------


## Airicist

150 Meter Starhopper Test

Streamed live Aug 27, 2019




> Live views of SpaceX’s upcoming Starhopper test hop in Boca Chica Beach, TX.






Incredible: SpaceX Starhopper test flight launch!

Published on Aug 27, 2019




> What an blooming incredible sight - in Boca Chica Texas the SpaceX Starhopper, prototype for Starship had a successful launch!

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX's Starhopper flight test seen by drone

Published on Aug 28, 2019




> Watch SpaceX's stunning Starhopper test flight as seen from a drone in the air on Aug. 27, 2019 near Boca Chica Village in South Texas.


"SpaceX Starhopper Rocket Prototype Aces Highest (and Final) Test Flight"

by Mike Wall
August 28, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "SpaceX Starship potential Mars landing sites uncovered in NASA images"
NASA's Mars Reconnaissance Orbiter snapped images of some sweet vacation spots on the Red Planet.

by Amanda Kooser
September 1, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Starship update

September 28, 2019




> SpaceX's Starship and Super Heavy launch vehicle is a fully, rapidly reusable transportation system designed to carry both crew and cargo to Earth orbit, the Moon, Mars, and anywhere else in the solar system. On Saturday, September 28 at our launch facility in Cameron County, Texas, SpaceX Chief Engineer and CEO Elon Musk will provide an update on the design and development of Starship.

----------


## Airicist

Elon Musk's SpaceX Starship explodes during testing

Nov 21. 2019




> Elon Musk's SpaceX Starship rocket, designed for manned missions to Mars has exploded during pressure testing.

----------


## Airicist

Boom! SpaceX Starship SN4 explodes during latest round of testing

May 29, 2020




> SpaceX SN4 protoytpe exploded shortly after a static fire test on May 29, 2020.


"SpaceX's Starship SN4 prototype explodes after rocket engine test"

by Tariq Malik
May 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starship SN7 tank bursts during pressure test

Jun 23, 2020




> Pressure testing of a SpaceX Starship SN7 tank ended in its destruction on June 23, 2020 in Boca Chica, Texas.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starship SN5 rocket prototype test fired ahead of first hop

Jul 30, 2020




> SpaceX conducted a  "static fire" test of the Starship SN5 rocket prototype's raptor engine on July 30, 2020 at their Boca Chica, Texas facility. A 150 meter test flight is the next step for the prototype.


"SpaceX fires up Starship SN5 rocket prototype ahead of first test flight"

by Mike Wall
July 30, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Starship SN5

Aug 4, 2020




> Starship SN5 completes 150m Hop.

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starship SN6 prototype takes 150 meter hop

Sep 3, 2020




> SpaceX' Starship SN6 prototype took a hop on Sept. 3, 2020 from the private spacefight company's Boca Chica, Texas facility.

----------


## Airicist

Watch SpaceX Starship SN6's 150 meter flight in stunning aerial video

Sep 4, 2020




> The SpaceX Starship SN6 prototype's first hop (500 feet, 150 meters) took place on Sept. 3, 2020 at the private spaceflight company's Boca Chica, Texas facility. Cameras aboard a drone and the rocket captured footage of the flight.


"SpaceX launches Starship SN6 prototype test flight on heels of Starlink mission"

by Tariq Malik
September 4, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Starship SN6 150m flight test

Sep 4, 2020

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starship update - SN 7.1 goes pop / SN 8 gets it's wings!

Sep 23, 2020




> Just a quick update of whats happened in the last few days with SpaceX Starship.
> 
> Well at 4.58am local time , SN 7.1 test tank finally gave into the pressure and blew its lid. This was the intended result as SpaceX pushed the tank to see how much it could withstand.
> 
> Also, SN8 has wings!! Yesterday we saw SN 8 getting fitted with its flaps as it prepares for its static fire tests before it is launched 20km !!

----------


## Airicist

Starship | SN8 | High-altitude flight test

Dec 9, 2020




> As early as Wednesday, December 9, the SpaceX team will attempt a high-altitude suborbital flight test of Starship serial number 8 (SN8) from our site in Cameron County, Texas. The schedule is dynamic and likely to change, as is the case with all development testing. This live feed will start a few minutes prior to liftoff.
> 
> This suborbital flight is designed to test a number of objectives, from how the vehicle’s three Raptor engines perform, and the overall aerodynamic entry capabilities of the vehicle, including its body flaps, to how the vehicle manages propellant transition. SN8 will also attempt to perform a landing flip maneuver, which would be a first for a vehicle of this size.
> 
> With a test such as this, success is not measured by completion of specific objectives but rather how much we can learn as a whole, which will inform and improve the probability of success in the future as SpaceX rapidly advances development of Starship.

----------


## Airicist

Fireball engulfs SpaceX's Starship SN8 rocket

Dec 9, 2020




> SpaceX’s Starship SN8 rocket has exploded during touchdown after a six-and-a-half-minute test flight. The flight was the highest yet for the rocket ship Elon Musk hopes will ferry humans to Mars, with the prototype shooting for an altitude of eight miles. The fiery landing occurred when low fuel tank pressure caused the ship to descend too quickly in the final stages

----------


## Airicist

Article "Space X's Mars prototype rocket exploded yesterday. Here's what happened on the flight"

by Jackie Wattles,
December 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "SpaceX’s latest Starship prototype COLLAPSES on the launch pad just days after its predecessor exploded following its first high-altitude test flight"
SpaceX has been moved its latest Starship prototype to the launch pad for its first test fligh
Friday morning the stand holding up SN9 up gave out and the rocket fell over on the launch pad
The stand holding it up game out and is not clear if SN9 was damaged during the event
The fall comes just three days after SpaceX launched its SN8 prototype that reached some 41,00ft 
Due to engine issues, it exploded once it touched down on the launch pad and was completely destroyed
CEO Elon Musk deemed it a success because it still reached its goal and collected a trove of data

by Stacy Liberatore
December 11, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Starship | SN8 | High-altitude flight recap

Dec 23, 2020




> On December 9, 2020, Starship serial number 8 (SN8) completed a high-altitude flight test as it successfully ascended, transitioned propellant, and demonstrated a first-of-its-kind controlled aerodynamic descent and landing flip maneuver – which will enable landing where prepared surfaces or runways do not exist, including the Moon, Mars, and beyond.

----------


## Airicist

Inside Elon Musk's SpaceX Starship

Jan 20, 2021




> Elon Musk has big plans for the future. SpaceX’s Starship will transport humans to Mars in the future. The powerful rocket is still being tested, but the future of space travel will be here in the blink of an eye. So, what will Starship look like on the inside? Test ships are barebones, but we know what the crewed version of Starship will look like. Inside of Starship, you will find a cargo hold, mess hall, executive suites, standard seating, a control deck, and a recreation area. The control deck is where the pilots and scientists will work, but this level is different from other spaceships. It will be able to transform into a viewing gallery that will offer guests an amazing view of the stars. Starship will also feature an amazing multi-purpose recreation area where guests can watch concerts and other events. First-class cabins will be available to anyone who can afford them; they will likely cost more than $1 million. The mess hall is where you can get your grub on. SpaceX colonies on Mars will feature insect farms and cellular agriculture, so meals on Starship will consist of bugs and algae to prepare you for your new life on Mars. You have to be ready for new types of food as Mars’ soil is not suitable for agriculture. Regular seats on Starship will cost about $200,000, and each launch will cost about $2 million. Here’s a detailed look at what the crewed version of SpaceX’s Starship looks like on the inside. Keep watching to see more. Are you excited about your trip to Mars? 
> 
> For copyright matters please contact us at: [email protected]
> 
> CHAPTERS:
> Crew Deck and Viewing Gallery
> Activity Area
> First-Class Cabins
> Mess Hall
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Elon Musk’s SpaceX violated its launch license in explosive Starship test, triggering an FAA probe"
SpaceX’s upcoming test launches are getting extra scrutiny

by Joey Roulette
January 29, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Starship | SN9 | High-altitude flight test

Streamed live Feb 2, 2021




> As early as Tuesday, February 2, the SpaceX team will attempt a high-altitude flight test of Starship serial number 9 (SN9) – the second high-altitude suborbital flight test of a Starship prototype from our site in Cameron County, Texas. Similar to the high-altitude flight test of Starship serial number 8 (SN8), SN9 will be powered through ascent by three Raptor engines, each shutting down in sequence prior to the vehicle reaching apogee – approximately 10 km in altitude. SN9 will perform a propellant transition to the internal header tanks, which hold landing propellant, before reorienting itself for reentry and a controlled aerodynamic descent.
> 
> The Starship prototype will descend under active aerodynamic control, accomplished by independent movement of two forward and two aft flaps on the vehicle. All four flaps are actuated by an onboard flight computer to control Starship’s attitude during flight and enable precise landing at the intended location. SN9’s Raptor engines will then reignite as the vehicle attempts a landing flip maneuver immediately before touching down on the landing pad adjacent to the launch mount. 
> 
> A controlled aerodynamic descent with body flaps and vertical landing capability, combined with in-space refilling, are critical to landing Starship at destinations across the solar system where prepared surfaces or runways do not exist, and returning to Earth. This capability will enable a fully reusable transportation system designed to carry both crew and cargo on long-duration, interplanetary flights and help humanity return to the Moon, and travel to Mars and beyond.  
> 
> Given the dynamic schedule of development testing, stay tuned to our social media channels for updates as we move toward SpaceX’s second high-altitude flight test of Starship!

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX's Starship prototype explodes on landing (again)

Feb 3, 2021




> The latest prototype of SpaceX's next-generation Starship rocket launched successfully on Tuesday but exploded on impact during an attempted landing. Starship prototype Serial Number 9, or SN9, aimed to fly as high as 10 kilometres, or about 32,800 feet altitude. While the rocket flew successfully, it hit the ground explosively on its return, just as the SN8 flight did in December.

----------


## Airicist

Starship | SN10 | High-altitude flight test

Streamed live Mar 3, 2021




> As early as Wednesday, March 3, the SpaceX team will attempt a high-altitude flight test of Starship serial number 10 (SN10) – our third high-altitude suborbital flight test of a Starship prototype from SpaceX’s site in Cameron County, Texas. Similar to the high-altitude flight tests of Starship SN8 and SN9, SN10 will be powered through ascent by three Raptor engines, each shutting down in sequence prior to the vehicle reaching apogee – approximately 10 km in altitude. SN10 will perform a propellant transition to the internal header tanks, which hold landing propellant, before reorienting itself for reentry and a controlled aerodynamic descent.
> 
> The Starship prototype will descend under active aerodynamic control, accomplished by independent movement of two forward and two aft flaps on the vehicle. All four flaps are actuated by an onboard flight computer to control Starship’s attitude during flight and enable precise landing at the intended location. SN10’s Raptor engines will then reignite as the vehicle attempts a landing flip maneuver immediately before touching down on the landing pad adjacent to the launch mount. 
> 
> A controlled aerodynamic descent with body flaps and vertical landing capability, combined with in-space refilling, are critical to landing Starship at destinations across the solar system where prepared surfaces or runways do not exist, and returning to Earth. This capability will enable a fully reusable transportation system designed to carry both crew and cargo on long-duration, interplanetary flights and help humanity return to the Moon, and travel to Mars and beyond.  
> 
> Given the dynamic schedule of development testing, stay tuned to our social media channels for updates as we move toward SpaceX’s third high-altitude flight test of Starship!

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starship first landing

Mar 4, 2021




> SpaceX conducted the first high-altitude suborbital flight test of Starship serial number 10 (SN10) from the company’s site in Cameron County, Texas, on 3 March 2021. SN10 was launched and successfully landed, the first successful landing of a Starship. The test flight altitude was 10km. Shortly after landing, SN10 was destroyed in an explosion.
> Credit: SpaceX/Elon Musk

----------


## Airicist

Boom! SpaceX Starship SN10 explodes shortly after landing

Mar 4, 2021




> SpaceX Starship SN10 prototype launched to an altitude of  6.2 miles (10 kilometers) and landed 6 minutes and 20 seconds after liftoff. Several minutes later the rocket exploded.


"SpaceX's SN10 Starship prototype lands after epic test launch — but then explodes"
The big boom notwithstanding, it's a major milestone for SpaceX.

by Mike Wall
March 4, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Starship | SN11 | High-altitude flight test

Streamed live 30, 2021




> As early as Tuesday, March 30, the SpaceX team will attempt a high-altitude flight test of Starship serial number 11 (SN11) – our fourth high-altitude flight test of a Starship prototype from Starbase in Texas. Similar to previous high-altitude flight tests of Starship, SN11 will be powered through ascent by three Raptor engines, each shutting down in sequence prior to the vehicle reaching apogee – approximately 10 km in altitude. SN11 will perform a propellant transition to the internal header tanks, which hold landing propellant, before reorienting itself for reentry and a controlled aerodynamic descent.
> 
> The Starship prototype will descend under active aerodynamic control, accomplished by independent movement of two forward and two aft flaps on the vehicle. All four flaps are actuated by an onboard flight computer to control Starship’s attitude during flight and enable precise landing at the intended location. SN11’s Raptor engines will then reignite as the vehicle attempts a landing flip maneuver immediately before touching down on the landing pad adjacent to the launch mount. 
> 
> A controlled aerodynamic descent with body flaps and vertical landing capability, combined with in-space refilling, are critical to landing Starship at destinations across the solar system where prepared surfaces or runways do not exist, and returning to Earth. This capability will enable a fully reusable transportation system designed to carry both crew and cargo on long-duration, interplanetary flights and help humanity return to the Moon, and travel to Mars and beyond.  
> 
> Given the dynamic schedule of development testing, stay tuned to our social media channels for updates as we move toward SpaceX’s fourth high-altitude flight test of Starship!

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starship SN11 lost minutes after foggy launch

Mar 30, 2021




> SpaceX launches the Starship SN11 prototype on a test flight on March 30, 2021. The camera feed from the spacecraft was lost at 5 minutes and 49 seconds. SpaceX's John L. Insprucker said "Starship 11 is not coming back, do not wait for the landing," during the webcast.


"SpaceX launches Starship SN11 rocket prototype, but misses landing"

by Amy Thompson
March 30, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "SpaceX Starship prototype crashes during landing attempt after another clean, uncrewed launch"

by Michael Sheetz
March 30, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Why does the Starship keep exploding?

Mar 31, 2021




> SpaceX wants to build the biggest rocket ever made, but launching (and landing) the Starship has been tough work. Here's how SpaceX is breaking now ground... quite literally.

----------


## Airicist

Starship SN15 rollout

Streamed live on Apr 8, 2021




> SpaceX is rolling out the Starship SN15 vehicle to the Boca Chica launch site ahead of a test flight later this month. Like the previous Starship prototypes, SN15 is expected to fly to approximately 10 kilometers.

----------


## Airicist

Starship | SN15 | High-altitude flight test

Streamed live May 5, 2021




> As early as Wednesday, May 5, the SpaceX team will attempt a high-altitude flight test of Starship serial number 15 (SN15) – our fifth high-altitude flight test of a Starship prototype from Starbase in Texas. SN15 has vehicle improvements across structures, avionics and software, and the engines that will allow more speed and efficiency throughout production and flight: specifically, a new enhanced avionics suite, updated propellant architecture in the aft skirt, and a new Raptor engine design and configuration. 
> 
> Similar to previous high-altitude flight tests of Starship, SN15 will be powered through ascent by three Raptor engines, each shutting down in sequence prior to the vehicle reaching apogee – approximately 10 km in altitude. SN15 will perform a propellant transition to the internal header tanks, which hold landing propellant, before reorienting itself for reentry and a controlled aerodynamic descent.
> 
> The Starship prototype will descend under active aerodynamic control, accomplished by independent movement of two forward and two aft flaps on the vehicle. All four flaps are actuated by an onboard flight computer to control Starship’s attitude during flight and enable precise landing at the intended location. SN15’s Raptor engines will then reignite as the vehicle attempts a landing flip maneuver immediately before touching down on the landing pad adjacent to the launch mount. 
> 
> A controlled aerodynamic descent with body flaps and vertical landing capability, combined with in-space refilling, are critical to landing Starship at destinations across the solar system where prepared surfaces or runways do not exist, and returning to Earth. This capability will enable a fully reusable transportation system designed to carry both crew and cargo on long-duration, interplanetary flights and help humanity return to the Moon, and travel to Mars and beyond.  
> 
> Given the dynamic schedule of development testing, stay tuned to our social media channels for updates as we move toward SpaceX’s fifth high-altitude flight test of Starship!

----------


## Airicist

Article "SpaceX Starship SN15 finally nails first landing without exploding"
It's the first time a flight of Elon Musk's Mars rocket prototype didn't end in a huge kaboom.

by Eric Mack 
May 5, 2021

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX Starship! FIRST orbital flight explained

Aug 30, 2021




> SpaceX is taking humans back to the moon and could one day take us to Mars. But before all that, its massive Starship rocket is gearing up for its first orbital flight. Claire Reilly breaks down how we got here and why this is such a big deal.

----------


## Airicist2

Starbase | Gateway to Mars

Nov 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "SpaceX could launch 1st Starship to orbit in January, Elon Musk says"
The company hopes to conduct a dozen or so orbital Starship flights next year.

by Mike Wall
November 17, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Elon Musk says SpaceX will launch its Starship mega-rocket to orbit for the first time this year"

by Morgan McFall-Johnsen
February 10, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Starship update explained: THREE rocket launches a day

Feb 11, 2022




> A new rocket built every month, refilling the Starship mid-orbit -- Elon Musk has mapped out SpaceX's vision for the future of human spaceflight and he's not aiming low.

----------


## Airicist2

Watch Elon Musk's SpaceX Starship presentation in less than 10 minutes

Feb 11, 2022




> At a SpaceX starship update event, CEO Elon Musk offers an update on his Starship rocket for an eventual trip to the Moon and Mars.

----------


## Airicist2

Starship animation

Feb 11, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

SpaceX Booster 7 experiences explosion

Jul 12, 2022




> Multiple angles of Booster 7 experiencing an unexpected ignition during Raptor engine testing.
> 
> Video and Pictures from the NSF Robots. Edited by Jack (@theJackBeyer).

----------

